# is this a native



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

any idea if this is a native to nj I found it in my friends greenhouse?


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Potentially a grey tree frog (Hyla versicolor)


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like a Cope's Grey to me and based on what I found on google they are native but endangered to NJ.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

crank68516 said:


> Looks like a Cope's Grey to me and based on what I found on google they are native but endangered to NJ.


I don't think you can visually distinguish the two, especially not by this picture. Generally they are told apart only by call.

Pat


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

crank68516 said:


> Looks like a Cope's Grey to me and based on what I found on google they are native but endangered to NJ.


nice I have a lot of endangered things around my house and it all has a safe place to live.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you are outside of Cape May, Cumberland, Atlantic, or Ocean county it is a Northern. If you live in Cumberland county it could be Northern if you are in the northern part of the county.

Ed


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

Ed said:


> If you are outside of Cape May, Cumberland, Atlantic, or Ocean county it is a Northern. If you live in Cumberland county it could be Northern if you are in the northern part of the county.
> 
> Ed


i am on the other side of the state in northern warren county


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Then you have Hyla versicolor... 

Ed


----------

